# "TSF" Search Engine Optimisation



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I have a little suggestion which could make navigation to the website a little easier.

As "TSF" is obviously an abbreviation of "TechSupportForum" to many who use this website even occasionally, would it not make sense to make this an optimised term for search engines so that searching "TSF" would mostly likely show this website amongst the top links?

I have checked and saw no real competitors for the term and even simple optimisation could put this website onto the front pages and make getting to the site easier.

Not everyone has the website bookmarked, especially those who only use the website occasionally, and typing "TSF" is far easier to typing "TechSupportForum" or "techuspportforum.com" into a search engine or the address bar respectively.

I know SEO isn't simple but I was just wondering whether others think this is a decent idea or not?
Just a suggestion, do with it as you wish.

:smile:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I feel even a first time question asker should bookmark us.


----------



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

Corday said:


> I feel even a first time question asker should bookmark us.


Not everyone bookmarks anything at all.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Typing in tech support forum brings up this https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=t...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
I would say that is as near the top as you can get


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

kkid106 said:


> Not everyone bookmarks anything at all.


That is why so many good solutions go "untaken".


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

What kkid106 meant was searching TSF gives you this.
https://www.google.co.uk/search?oe=...fficial&client=firefox-a&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&q=tsf


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Yes I know it does, that is why TSF would be something of a problem and tech support forum works better


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Can we make use of the SEO techniques to get to the top while searching for TSF?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Why would you think we need to, TSF gets a good placing on google as it is


----------



## kkid106 (Sep 21, 2011)

joeten said:


> Why would you think we need to, TSF gets a good placing on google as it is


Really? 
I can't even get this website to appear by searching "TSF".


And babbzzz understands what I mean perfectly


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Not suggesting you search that way I meant Tech support forum (TSF) gets a good placing, the TSF search parameter gives to many variables 

see what I mean https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=t...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a

where as TSF gets a radio.theatre,footballer etc https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=t...42,d.d2k&fp=9d2e8687f06e8925&biw=1366&bih=620


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

In Alta-Vista if TSF is selected, Acronyms is #4 choice. Of the 70 or so listed Technical Support Forums is number one.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

really, I type in techsupportforum.com to the address bar, who doesn't memorise sites they like or need to go to?


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Now, I was thinking. To get into Facebook, all we need to do is type fb.com. So, would tsf.com be possible?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Babbzzz said:


> Now, I was thinking. To get into Facebook, all we need to do is type fb.com. So, would tsf.com be possible?


the domain would need to be registered then a redirect setup.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

So.. Don't you think that would be great? That's not going to cost much is it?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

What is so hard in typing a few letters into google etc and we have a facebook page https://www.facebook.com/FreeTechSupport


----------



## niemiro (Feb 20, 2010)

Babbzzz said:


> So.. Don't you think that would be great? That's not going to cost much is it?


Not feasible. Somebody already owns it (which is hardly surprising).

And it would cost a vast amount to buy it off them (a certain Tri-State Flooring Company), as it would jeopardise their whole online appearance. They would need compensation for what they will claim will put at risk their whole business.

So no, simply isn't going to happen.


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Okay. :smile:

Yup. You're right. There's no harm is suggesting ideas right. :angel:


----------



## niemiro (Feb 20, 2010)

Babbzzz said:


> Okay. :smile:
> 
> Yup. You're right. There's no harm is suggesting ideas right. :angel:


No problem 

And no, there is absolutely no problem in suggesting these ideas. In fact, I would positively encourage it. Even if the idea itself isn't perfect, by suggesting it, someone else may see how to take and shape that idea into something workable, something neither person would have been able to think up on their own. It is always best to pool ideas.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

I've got this cool program called Google Chrome and it has this little star that lights up real pretty when you click on it and if you click on it when you're on your favorite website (TSF) then it puts a little button with your favorite website's (TSF) name on it at the top of the page and if you click on it it goes to your favorite website (TSF). (That works a lot better when said in my nerdy voice).:grin::lol:

Seriously though, I thought this was a great idea, but it seems we can't do it. But like Neimiro said, keep the suggestions coming.:thumb:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

HEHE Fire fox can pin a tab for you as well as bookmark which is what I use that way I can have as many sites open as I want


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Same with Chrome, I just had to rub it in.:grin:


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

I booked marked this site. Also, when I search tech support forum on some of my computers, it One of the links is for another site called tech support forum:grin:
I keep forgeting to look at the address below the site name:grin:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

We have a good rep Techsupportforum.com Review


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

wow..good reaviews. Not to mention the friendly people..


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

:4-scratch'We're awesome and we know it...':4-scratch


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

look at that forum..:grin:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

:4-scratch'We geek out!':4-scratch


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

Hey! It's quiet in my School's lunch room for ones. I can hear how awsome this site is.

(I wonder why...)


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

We spoke to the principal spooky ain't we


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

I have so many bookmarks so I organise them in folders and some in sub folders. Tech Support Forum is in my "Forum" folder which spans more than the height of my screen but that is no problem because I have my favourite forums moved to the range that is within my screen and it is easy to find because of the green favicon that appears next to the link.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

sandman55 said:


> I have so many bookmarks so I organise them in folders and some in sub folders. Tech Support Forum is in my "Forum" folder which spans more than the height of my screen but that is no problem because I have my favourite forums moved to the range that is within my screen and it is easy to find because of the green favicon that appears next to the link.


:SHOCKED:


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Dont be surprised sometimes I do something like decide to do my own ink refilling on my printer so I join a forum and get all the good info then I have trouble with a car and I join a forum to get the right info some forums a lot of time laps between visits and some I may not get back to but they are there if I ever need some info. 
I do admit I do need to go through my bookmarks and delete a lot of outdated links.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Sandman, now I know why the HP President resigned. The P&L statement as a result of you refilling your ink cartridges.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Corday said:


> Sandman, now I know why the HP President resigned. The P&L statement as a result of you refilling your ink cartridges.


:lol:


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Apart from the first ink tanks in my Canon iP3300 printer I have only bought one set of cartridges and I have been refilling those as well but the cartridges are playing up again. I think I am due a new printer scanner combo but I must find one that is good for refilling.


----------



## The_Janitor (Sep 10, 2012)

kkid106 said:


> I have a little suggestion which could make navigation to the website a little easier.


This was a really good suggestion and I don't think it was given the proper consideration that was due, probably because the people here do not know what SEO is, how it works, why it's important, and what good it can do for a website. When I put myself in the OP's shoes, I'd be a little pissed, because it appears to me that a very good idea was more or less rejected primarily because the people that it was given to didn't understand it.

You all might be industry experts in Computer Repair, but what do you know about SEO?

I read the post about a week ago, and have been mulling it over & stewing upon it ever since. I wanted to post the above then, but did not for obvious interpersonal reasons. That however does not mean that I don't think it's the truth, nor should it not have been said. As it turns out, I just happened to be missing the secret ingredient "X", which I just recieved a few minutes ago.

While doing a standard Google search of the text "TSF", I find the highly ranked wikipedia disambiguation page, with all the various wikipedia articles that use the acronym TSF:

TSF - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

A wikipedia backlink is HIGH VALUE. Having several of them is even better. "Google Juice" flows from the trusted wikipedia to TSF and increases it's PR, etc... and that juice flows down to all the secondary pages, posts, etc... making it more likely that ALL of the posts, articles, etc... at TSF rank well in a Google search for any computer-related keyword.

Which creates traffic, generates volume of clicks, and a certain percentage of those will click ad-sense ads (or whatever you have running) which equals more revenue.

And who doesn't want more money, hello?

And while the comments about the respectability of TSF, etc... is all well & good on the human level, Google (65%+ of the search engine market) does not "see" how people feel about TSF, nor does it have a metric for how well respected it is. However, Google does recognize the value of backlinks and anchor text from various other sites, which cumulatively result in how valuable Google thinks TSF is. Which then, depending upon the keyword and the competition for that keyword, will determine how well TSF ranks in a Google search. Anything less than #3 is barely significant, and anything not on page #1 is completely irrelevant.

So here's my secret ingredient:

1) Find a friendly wikipedia editor to do a wikipedia article on TSF. Nothing grandiose or self-promotional, just a good, standard encyclopedia article that tells it like it is. This article will get a backlink to the TSF forum as a matter of standard protocol.

2) Have the same editor edit the disambiguity page to include TechSupportForum.com as a possible option for the acronym "TSF".

While it is true that being well-ranked for "TSF" may not in and of itself be valueable, as most Users that do not know of TSF's existence will not know to search for that text, a 3-letter URL gets special Google love, and so "TSF.net" with a link pyramid architecture behind it could 301 redirect to techsupportforum.com and thereby deliver even more of that special Google love.

I have other SEO ideas for TSF, if anyone is interested. I hope this does some good.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Part of what was suggested cannot be done as the TSF is already owned elsewhere


----------



## defriend (Apr 17, 2011)

"Tech support" is a univeral truth, thus, It can't be for only one website. Anywhy if this site was renamed to "Joeten and friend's electronic thingies fixing" It would still be a Tech support site.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

a bit of a mouthful lol


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

But very catchy.:lol:


----------

